# 1-700 HIJMS Zuikaku



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

OK this is my next little Project. Should keep me busy for a while. Starting soon.....Cheers Mark.


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

It does look like it will keep you busy for a while, but, I am sure it will look great.


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Gads thats a lot of fiddly bits! Looking forward to seeing it built.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks Gents. Should be a fun build.....Cheers mark


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

is it done yet?


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

OK all Scuttles (164) have been drilled out along with the Mesh Hull Shutters. They will have P/e Inserts added soon. Both for and aft Decks have now been added. The Bow Fit was awful so some Putty and Plastic Rod will be needed. More to come soon.....Cheers mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

OK Putty and Plastic Rod have been added to the Foc'sle and sanded back to even up the Area for the Flightdeck. Photo-Etching has also started. The HUll Openings have been grilled over and Railings are now being added. More to come soon.....Cheers mark


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

So far so good. Keep the pix coming! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks Buddy for the comments. OK the Bow and Beam Area have now been done with the P/E Railings. I raided an older set for the Dog Hatches for the Bulkheads. More to come soon.....Cheers mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

The Mideships Galleries are now starting to be added along with their appropriate P/E. The Lighter gives you an idea of the Kit's size. More to come shortly.....Cheers Mark


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Wow, that thing is much smaller than I thought. Which makes the work all that much more impressive.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the comments my Friend.....Cheers mark


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

That is awesome! Can't wait to see this progress. Where do you get the photo etched parts for the ships (I'm usually more on the model car side of things).


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thank you for the comments my Friend. Much appreciated. I source my P/E from different suppliers. Most P/E companies put out dedicated P/E Sets for a particular Ship. One place I do go to is Freetime Hobbies in the States. They have a large range of P/E and not only for Ships but most other modes of transport also......Cheers mark


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Alright, thank you!


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

I have changed my mind on her and will complete as of early 1944. Her Hull was Grey and Green with a Camo Flightdeck. All the Hull and Deck Railings and now aboard. I had to build a Bow A/A Platform so reworked some parts off Trumpy's Kirov Class Cruiser. More Pics to come soon.....Cheers mark


----------



## Signal30 (Oct 27, 2012)

Well done on the railings!

Tom


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks Tom. Have started on the under Bracing for the Flight Deck. This is the Stern Section almost finished. Each Cross Brace is an individual Piece. The Bow Section will be next....Cheers mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Finally finished the Bow Girder Work after some Patience and Alcohol. More Pics to come soon.....Cheers mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

I decided to work on the Island next. Here it is completed so to move on to some more.....Cheers mark


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Looking great! :thumbsup:


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the comments my Friend. The Degaussing Cables are now added to the Hull so the real fun can start. More to come soon.....Cheers mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Ok the Hull in basically now completed and has been basecoated awaiting her Camo. More to come soon.....Cheers mark


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

Amazing detail for the scale! 

What is the purpose of Degaussing cables on a ship's hull? I used to repair TVs, and used Degaussing coils on the CRT.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thank you for your comments my Friend. Much appreciated. Degaussing Cables were suppose create to an electric Current to neutralize a Ship's Hull so Magnetic Mines were not explode upon contact....Cheers mark


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

surfsup said:


> Thank you for your comments my Friend. Much appreciated. Degaussing Cables were suppose create to an electric Current to neutralize a Ship's Hull so Magnetic Mines were not explode upon contact....Cheers mark


Very interesting....thanks for the info! :thumbsup:


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

No Probs. OK the Hull Camo is now on so now I can start work on the Flightdeck. More to come soon.....Cheers mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

The Deck Girder Assemblies have now been added to the underside of the Bottom Flightdeck Piece and is test fitted to the Hull. More to come soon.....Cheers mark


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

I like the camo. Those girders look tedious :freak:


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks Buddy. To fit the Flightdeck, I had to complete the Boatdeck or it would have been impossible to fit the Launches. With that done the bottom Flightdeck Part has been added and the Hull has been weathered. The Ruler gives you an idea of size. More to come soon.....Cheers mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

The Main Flightdeck has now been added and to say the detail is fantastic is an understatement. It is some of the best Etching I have ever seen. More to come soon.....Cheers mark


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Terrific work with the PE!


Agentsmith


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks you for your comments my Friend.....Cheers Mark


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

You're right Mark, that is an *OUTSTANDING *PE deck!! For that scale it's just fabulous.

This is really getting interesting and you are doing such a great job of it too!

HAL9001-


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

So if I keep watching, am I going to see that elevator bringing planes up? This is so awesome! The detail is unbelievable.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks Gents. I am really enjoying this Build.....Cheers mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

After an 8 Hour marathon Masking and Airbrush Session., Her Flightdeck is now done in her 1944 Camo Scheme. More to come shortly.....Cheers mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

After a little Break, the Zui is back on the Slip. Her Deck has been washed and all the Gallery Gear has been added including A/A Guns and Directors. More to come soon.....Cheers mark


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing more...


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Beautiful work as usual Mark. Are you recreating the entire Japanese fleet?


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the comments Gents and Dave I maybe doing that. I have the Tamiya 1-350 Yamato with all the Bells and Whistles to come for a GB on another Site. OK The Island, Stacks, Cranes and Deckside netting have now been added. More to come soon....Cheers mark


----------



## Grahamjohn (Jun 18, 2012)

Looking good great job keep it going


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the comments my Friend. Much appreciated.....Cheers mark


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hey Mark, Did the color scheme and camo pattern come with the kit or did you find it out there in cyber space?? It looks great as usual, but then thats what we expect from you now!

Dave


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the comments Dave. These Schemes can be found on the Net but took some looking to find them.....Cheers mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Ok the Zui is basically complete so it is now onto the Air Group so this should be fun as the Tweezers will testify. More to come soon.....Cheers mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Finally I can say that the Zui is ready to set Sail for her first Airstrike.....Cheers mark


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Far out. She looks great. I hope mine looks half as good as this when I get around to building her. Thanks for posting this


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the comments Scott much appreciated. I really enjoyed this build....Cheers mark


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

Looking good! Is that PE set made up of props and landing gear? What detail for such small birds. WOW!


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks my Friend. The P/E set was a pain to install but very happy with the Results.....Cheers mark


----------

